# Multiple Suggestions



## mikebaratta (Feb 26, 2010)

The ability to 'push' a recording to another Tivo (via MRV), currently you can only 'pull'. 
For Example: So you can send a program to the bedroom before you head up to bed, so its (partially) there when you get there; instead of having to fire up the bedroom tv and initiate the transfer

 Tivo Desktop - add the option to "convert for..." to auto-transfers


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Use PyTivo or KMTTG, not Tivo Desktop. They have the push options.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Use PyTivo or KMTTG, not Tivo Desktop. They have the push options.


they allow you to push a show from one tivo to another tivo?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You download to computer, then push.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> You download to computer, then push.


did they update things so you can initiate the download to the pc from the tivo UI?


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> did they update things so you can initiate the download to the pc from the tivo UI?


No - you are correct - these suggestions do not meet the OP's request for a push ability.

I encounter this all the time - I start to watch a program in the family room, but want to finish in the bedroom. I'd like to be abel to, while still in the family room, push the program (preferably just the remainder, but at least the entire program) to the bedroom tivo. That way while I'm getting ready to go upstairs, the tivo could be transferring.

Instead, now I have to wait until I get upstairs, get on the bedroom tivo, and pull the program. I've lost about 10 minutes, enought time to have built up a reasonable buffer so that I could start watching right away.

There is no way that transferring via a PC using pytivo (or any other program) would solve this.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

jbernardis said:


> No - you are correct - these suggestions do not meet the OP's request for a push ability.
> 
> I encounter this all the time - I start to watch a program in the family room, but want to finish in the bedroom. I'd like to be abel to, while still in the family room, push the program (preferably just the remainder, but at least the entire program) to the bedroom tivo. That way while I'm getting ready to go upstairs, the tivo could be transferring.
> 
> ...


actually the originaly opensource desktop allowed you to PUSH from tivo to a pc. (the name escapes me- the one on sourceforge). One might be able to exploit that to then push form the pc to the other tivo (i have a vague memory of the latest tivo desktop can me made to push certain folders to a tivo?)

I wish someone would add that sort of stuff to pytivo- i'm code clueless myself.

_looked for it- it's galleon. here's the feature where you can push to your pc from the tivo:
http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=29
_

_edit 2: then could one somehow exploiit desktop plus' web video season pass thing to push those videos to the second tivo?_


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> actually the originaly opensource desktop allowed you to PUSH from tivo to a pc. (the name escapes me- the one on sourceforge). One might be able to exploit that to then push form the pc to the other tivo (i have a vague memory of the latest tivo desktop can me made to push certain folders to a tivo?)
> 
> I wish someone would add that sort of stuff to pytivo- i'm code clueless myself.
> 
> ...


This is not really a push - you specify criteria that Galleon uses to match against recorded programs and then it pulls matching recordings. The criteria are established ahead of time on your PC, and the actual transfer does not happen until the PC polls the tivo(s) - it is NOT initiated from the tivo which is how I define a push (in this context). The native tivo interface does not have any way to specify a push. Maybe something CAN be done with an HME application such as Galleon, but I don't know of anything.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

jbernardis said:


> This is not really a push - you specify criteria that Galleon uses to match against recorded programs and then it pulls matching recordings. The criteria are established ahead of time on your PC, and the actual transfer does not happen until the PC polls the tivo(s) - it is NOT initiated from the tivo which is how I define a push (in this context). The native tivo interface does not have any way to specify a push. Maybe something CAN be done with an HME application such as Galleon, but I don't know of anything.


Actually- you are correct if i recall it's not push. I actually think the tivo commands the pc to pull it.

I'm not so technical so i might have wrong phrases.

But it is NOT defined in advance on the pc (Maybe i linked to the wrong page- sorry)- basically theres an app - addin- whatever- on galleon that allows you to browse the contents of the tivo and then tell it to someone get that program on the pc.

If I'm remembering correctly you can browse the tivo in realy time with the galleon app and pick what should get put on the pc. If you look at the pics on that page you see the first screen- an galleon view of your NPL that is displayed on the tivo. Then you select a program and select "save to computer". Then you get the screen showing you it is transferring.

The important bit to me is that you control the whole thing from the tivo UI and dont have to go sit in front of the pc and tell it what to do.


----------

